# General > Genealogy >  James Munro born around 1857

## Thickey

Hello, I could use some help locating my Great grandfathers dad and his family.  I have a copy of my great grandfathers application for Social Security and he lists his father as James Isaac Munro.  For years we thought he was James Edward Munro.  James moved to London sometime and is listed in the 1881 Census with my great grandfather Edward and James wife Rosamond and list Halkirk, Caithness as his place of birth.  He is listed as a soldier.  Later James become a police constable for London and passed in 1890.  Any information before he came to London would be appreciated.  His age according to the certified copy of the death certificate has him born around 1857.  I found two James Munros born in that time period but not sure which one is correct.  I am waiting on the marriage certificate for James and Rosamond hoping that will provide more accurate information.  Thank you for any assistance you can provide.

Tamara

----------


## Thickey

I was able to get James marriage certificate and his name is James Munroe not Munro. It looked like he dropped the (e) sometime after he was married.  His father is listed as a blacksmith and deceased.  His name was Daniel.  James was a Corporal with the 2nd Battalion Scots Fusilier guards and he was living in the Barracks at the Tower of London at the time of his wedding in 1880.  Any help with this would be great.

----------

